# 11.5 weeks pg - amniotic fluid leakage - no ante-natal care - help



## parveen1 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm 11.5 weeks pregnant and my GP has messed up so I have no mid-wife or ante-natal care arranged yet. I have had several painful bleeds over the past 6 weeks but over the past two days, I have ALSO had a very watery discharge running down my vagina accompanied by pain. It is definitely not mucus. It is a light yellowish/brownish/orange colour. I'm panicking and don't know what to do. 
If it is amniotic fluid what does this mean and why is it leaking?
Should I go to A&E?

Parveen


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, discharge varies greatly in pregnancy, and doesn't always have to be mucousy, it can be very watery.  The coulour is probably due to you having had the bleeds previously and is a bit of left over blood.  Amniotic fluid is clear, and there would only be a very small amount at this gestation.  Where abouts is the pain when you get it?

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## parveen1 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would like to sincerely thank everyone who replied to this and especialy those who PMd me. Just to say that our little one did not make it.
Devastated.
Parveen


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm sorry hun


----------

